
​ttyasc – ttyrec to asciinema translator - miduil
https://github.com/krpors/ttyasc
======
miduil
Just found this, because the sickill [0] "creator of asciinema" starred this
project on Github.

I think this is really neat, especially when you like to record something on a
constrained environment, that might have ttyrec available, but not asciinema
itself.

PS: I wonder if there is anyone who's using self-hosted asciinema (for example
at work).

